# Know of a good DTG printing company in Minnesota?



## MNShirts (Jan 30, 2006)

I'm attempting to start a small business printing on baby onesies. I've decided I'm going to do specifically direct to garment printing, however, I haven't found a good printer who can give me prices that I can make a profit off of. Does anyone have names of good companies? 

From other threads I'm going to look into contractDTG.com, Colorado Timberland and SWF. But I thought perhaps there may be others I could look into.

Any names would be fabulous!!!


----------



## scpromos (May 27, 2006)

*Re: Good GTG printing company*

If I'm not mistaken, Colorado Timberline will only print on their shirts. This year they re-labeled their Gildan tees with their own private Colorado Timerline label. It's a silk screen or transfer so you can't remove it. That sort of turned me off.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

*Re: Good GTG printing company*

Check the other suggestions posted in this thread as well: http://www.t-shirtforums.com/referr...irt-printing-design-requests-here/t37842.html


----------



## the funk (Aug 8, 2007)

*Re: Good GTG printing company*

SWF sells dtg equipment, I dont think they print on garments. Most dtg printers charge a bit for printing because they may be the only ones in the area that have the technology.

Where are you located about?

You can check out my prices. I start pricing at a 10" x 12" image but Im sure something could get worked out for small prints.


----------



## Gunslinger (Aug 3, 2007)

*Re: Good GTG printing company*

And be sure to ask or look for contract printing pricing, which is typically reduced (from custom pricing you might see posted) for ongoing work depending on your contract agreement. Shipping costs will be a factor, so be sure figure in your costs. If you can find a DTG printer in your local area, all the better.


----------



## MNShirts (Jan 30, 2006)

*Re: Good GTG printing company*

Thanks for the info. I'm in Minneapolis, MN. I feel like I should be able to find someone close to me in a large city, however, it's turning out to be harder than I expected.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

*Re: Good GTG printing company*



MNShirts said:


> Thanks for the info. I'm in Minneapolis, MN. I feel like I should be able to find someone close to me in a large city, however, it's turning out to be harder than I expected.


*Quick tip:* if you're looking for local information, you should put your location in your profile and in your topic "title" (and in your post) so that people can see immediately where you're located to refer you to someone close.


----------



## sunnydayz (Jun 22, 2007)

Also you may want to consider calling the machine distributors in your area and ask them for references of who owns machines in your area. I know I get alot of referrals from my distributor who sold me my machine.


----------



## Chani (Jun 18, 2007)

That's a GREAT idea! I may be looking for contract DTG printing at some point, too, until we can afford to buy a machine (if ever), so that's an excellent idea to try. 

Thanks, Bobbie!


----------



## DakotaPrintArt (Dec 20, 2007)

Have you contacted SPSI? They carry several types of printers and should be able to direct you to someone. SPSI Screen Printing, Digital Printing, and Embroidery Supplies and Equipment They're based out of Maple Grove, MN.


----------



## Chani (Jun 18, 2007)

Another member contacted me who is having troubles posting. They're in St Cloud, MN and offer DTG contract printing.

If you'd like to contact them, here's their profile: rndubow


----------

